
The 50-Year-Old Engineer - mslate
http://theaccidentalengineer.com/the-50-year-old-engineer/
======
gozur88

      >For new projects, you will know the answer to questions like:
    
      > do tools exist to build it?
      > are the tools “mature”?
      > can our team adopt these tools without bankrupting the company with technical debt?
      > Your years of experience will make you more confident in your understanding of the “state of the universe.” This is valuable to employers…always.
    

No, you won't know the answer to these questions any more than anyone else
unless it's a tool set you've used. It takes actual experience with a
particular tool set to know where the hype meets reality.

